
Circular Airport Runway: Improving Airports Efficiency - TeeWEE
http://nos.nl/artikel/2163875-deze-landingsbaan-is-rond-bedacht-door-een-nederlander-en-een-wereldhit.html
======
elvinyung
Link to (I think) the actual project website, with English descriptions:
[http://www.endlessrunway-project.eu/](http://www.endlessrunway-project.eu/)

